# Just a couple of pics to throw out there!



## PURE-PORNO (Nov 7, 2007)

I've been wanting to import a TDI Version of the 8L... does anybody know if its even possible with emissions and everything?
Thanks! 










_Modified by PURE-PORNO at 8:40 AM 1-11-2008_


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Just a couple of pics to throw out there! (PURE-PORNO)*

it should pass emissions because you guys have the Golf 4 TDI's in America. 8Ls have the same 1.9TDI engines.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i think that if the state only does a visual inspection, and doesn't hook up the exhaust pipe to a machine, then you will be good. if they hook it up to a machine, you might need to get an american TDi exhaust system.
since you have been looking into importing one, what other things do you need to do to a car to make it road legal here?


----------



## 5v-Turbo (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

A3 8L is same chassis and engine as Golf GTI 1.8T. And S3 is similar to the R32.
Its a pitty it never arrived US market


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (5v-Turbo)*

Good luck importing one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## S3-4ttro (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (Cort)*

Any more pics ?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shamierc_za (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (mulberry 20vt)*









thats me getting a speeding fine in Sunny South Africa...hi ppl


----------



## TUV-Approved (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (shamierc_za)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shamierc_za* »_








thats me getting a speeding fine in Sunny South Africa...hi ppl


Good for you! Love the pic!


----------

